

Why Menus Suck - hk__2
http://500hats.com/why-menus-suck-food-tech-revolution/

======
jeffehobbs
I do not understand why people continue to pay any sort of attention to Dave
McClure. He cannot write a cogent sentence to save his life. He's a perfect
symbol of the move-fast-think-later VC culture that is draining the fun out of
tech.

------
sjs382
"Too many items" is a problem with the restaurant, not the menu.

"Not enough pictures" - I prefer a good description than a photo. A photo
doesn't tell you much at all...

"Simpler and more obvious recommendations" - I want recommendations from the
waiter. Only sometimes, though. I'd rather go in based on the entre
description rather than a recommendation from some random user.

I'd go on, but yeah...

------
snogglethorpe
My, that was certainly cringe-inducing. The only thing I really came away with
is: I hope I'm never trapped in a room with Dave McClure... _< shudder>_

------
lemcoe9
Is anyone as annoyed as I am that there were almost no capital letters on that
entire website?

